# Smallest (free) Linux Distro out there???



## swimdude0614 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I currently have a tri-boot setup (Windows XP, Ubuntu, and Xubuntu) and I'm looking for a new one to drop in there. (I have 2 x 160GB drives and nothing really to put on them  ).

XP I use for Windows specific stuff, Ubuntu I use the majority of the time, and Xubuntu I use only if the computer is already off and I need to just check something online real quick... but it's not all that much faster than Ubuntu. I tried following the instructions here to install Easy Peasy, just for kicks, but it didn't work - surprise!  .

Is there another extremely small distro of Linux out there that will work for a desktop? I think Asus is the brand that got this idea first and implemented it into their upper-end mobos, but I can't see buying a $300 mobo just for my amusement.

David


----------



## ktr (Mar 4, 2009)

There is one distro called "damn small linux" that is very light weight


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2009)

first of all, you dont need to tri-boot that setup. you can just run xubuntu when you run ubuntu. second the smallest free linux is damn small linux.


----------



## swimdude0614 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks guys. i'll go try that now



Easy Rhino said:


> first of all, you dont need to tri-boot that setup. you can just run xubuntu when you run ubuntu.



i like Compiz and the GUI for SSH that comes with Ubuntu. i do use a lot of the features on Ubuntu that Xubuntu does not come with. but as stripped down as Xubuntu is, it really doesn't boot up/load much faster.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.minix3.org/
Minix 3 can install onto pretty much anything from a 386 up, needs 50MB minimum of HDD space.

Damn Small Linux is alright, but I prefer Puppy Linux; it is 80MB compared to DSL's 50MB, but it packs many more features, is easy to set up (just follow the guide on their website), and works very very fast. IMO Puppy Linux is much better than DSL.

Also, Xubuntu = Ubuntu but with the XFCE window manager. If you're looking to replace it with something that boots really quick, I'd go with Puppy Linux because once set up, it boots pretty quick compared to most OSes.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2009)

swimdude0614 said:


> thanks guys. i'll go try that now
> 
> 
> 
> i like Compiz and the GUI for SSH that comes with Ubuntu. i do use a lot of the features on Ubuntu that Xubuntu does not come with. but as stripped down as Xubuntu is, it really doesn't boot up/load much faster.



All you have to do is install XFCE in Ubuntu, then you can choose to boot to either Gnome or XFCE at startup. Thereby giving you essentially both Ubuntu and Xubuntu in one install. You can even add KDE and have all three to play with, all in one install.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> All you have to do is install XFCE in Ubuntu, then you can choose to boot to either Gnome or XFCE at startup. Thereby giving you essentially both Ubuntu and Xubuntu in one install. You can even add KDE and have all three to play with, all in one install.



Thats an idea; you simply switch to what WM you want to use before you log on. Simple as that.


----------



## swimdude0614 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> All you have to do is install XFCE in Ubuntu, then you can choose to boot to either Gnome or XFCE at startup. Thereby giving you essentially both Ubuntu and Xubuntu in one install. You can even add KDE and have all three to play with, all in one install.



well would ya look at that..... i'll have to try that!!! 

another night though. lol. one silly linux project at a time for me. i'm still trying to figure out this DSL thing... they need to make one that works with gnome's Create USB Start-Up Disk for us less-geeky guys.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 4, 2009)

swimdude0614 said:


> well would ya look at that..... i'll have to try that!!!
> 
> another night though. lol. one silly linux project at a time for me. i'm still trying to figure out this DSL thing... they need to make one that works with gnome's Create USB Start-Up Disk for us less-geeky guys.



You just need to download the ISO file from the interwebs, and then using a burning program (e.g., IMGBurn), extract the ISO file to a blank CD. If you see a whole bunch of files on the disk, you've done it right. If you just see the same ISO file, ur doin' it rong.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2009)

yes, what wile e said. also, give fluxbox a try if you are looking for faster response over xfce. once you install and then run it make sure you terminal you type 'nm-applet' it will run the networking applet so you get internet and can configure everything for down the road.


----------



## swimdude0614 (Mar 4, 2009)

well i've been trying to make a usb disk. i may just give up and go with a cd though... i've burned lots of liveCDs before so i know how to do an iso.

--edit--
nevermind. i just looked at how easy it is to do within DSL. i'll burn the CD, then USB drive.


----------



## swimdude0614 (Mar 4, 2009)

i can not get internet working in DSL at all (wired broadband with a router and cable modem). i'm using the computer in my system specs <----

if you have ideas, i'm open to them. in the mean time, i'm going to try the other small versions listed above

--edit--
well, i got puppy working. much easier to work with than DSL. oh well. perhaps a little heavier, but i'll deal with it considering this took me half an hour to get up and running as opposed to 3 hours and still not running DSL.


----------



## xfire (Mar 6, 2009)

get unetbootin to boot from pendrive. 
Puppy is way more easier than DSL.
but Xubuntu beats them all. If you've been using Gnome then you'll find Xubuntu the same, only faster. Just install XFCE it's quite easy.


----------



## swimdude0614 (Mar 6, 2009)

xfire said:


> but Xubuntu beats them all. If you've been using Gnome then you'll find Xubuntu the same, only faster. Just install XFCE it's quite easy.



I have Xubuntu. I've been using it for a while, but I wanted something that resembles this...
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-9795472-2.html
without having to buy a new motherboard. So far, DSL and Puppy are the closest I can find.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, go Puppy Linux! If you really want a fast booting OS, you could buy a small SSD and put Puppy on that; it'd load faster.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Yeah, go Puppy Linux! If you really want a fast booting OS, you could buy a small SSD and put Puppy on that; it'd load faster.



One of those new thumb drives that are eSATA would be perfect.


----------



## swimdude0614 (Mar 9, 2009)

ha ha! that sounds like fun 

but i'm not looking to put anything but time into it, so buying a flash drive or hard drive isn't gonna happen.


----------

